# Hatteras jig-n-pop trip May 29 or 30- Pending Weather Windo



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Looking to book the Matador or the Tat Tuna. Targeting YFT, Mahi and reef donkeys and other Rock pile sea creatures.

Price : $250.00 ( includes tup )
Crew needed : 6

Depending on the forecast, leave VB at 2:30 AM to get to Hatteras Inlet by 5:30 - 6:00 AM. Will be an inclusive jigging and popping trip..

Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

ill see what i can come up with also. i had a few people interested in just a jigging trip a couple weeks ago.

Roger 
Matador Sportfishing Charters


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Opening weekend for Seabass up here so sure hope the weather is good.
Good luck guys, both those boats will put you on a wide variety of fish!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Still need a crew of 6 for Memorial day weekend. The Tat Tuna is open and the mahi and cobia fishing is wide open at Hatteras. The off shore wrecks are covered! Just heard of monster ( 75+ lbs ) AJ's ... 

Shoot me a PM if interested!


----------



## Friedeel (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm down and I just text Garth. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

3 DOWN. 3 more to go.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Is this for this weekend (5/22) or Memmorial weekend (5/30)?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Is this for this weekend (5/22) or Memmorial weekend (5/30)?


Memorial Day weekend *( 5/29 OR 5/30 OR 5/30 )*.. pend weather. The boat's still open, and I'm sure we can choose our days.
Teo,
fresh mahi, YFT, tile.... I hear ur stomach growling


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Is tackle provided? I have no jigging stuff.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jasonr said:


> Is tackle provided? I have no jigging stuff.


yup. The Tat Tuna is very well equipped and has jigging tackle. Skipper wants to deploy the small stuff for the big mahi... fun stuff.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

No dice. Missus won't let me go with family coming to town.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> No dice. Missus won't let me go with family coming to town.



10-4, I'll make sure Ian and Garth hooks you up with some tainted ( cut spleen ) mahi .. 


STILL NEED 2 MORE.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> 10-4, I'll make sure Ian and Garth hooks you up with some tainted ( cut spleen ) mahi ..


Yummy!!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Im in Al. Talked to the boss and he is thinking about it. Im 100% though.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jasonr said:


> Im in Al. Talked to the boss and he is thinking about it. Im 100% though.


Damn, I wish I could go!! Just ain't as rich as you boys.... I want real time reports damn it! No cell phones, so you guys will have to use carrier pigeons........... Good luck fellas! I'm gonna try to get some $ up and hop on a trip with Blake. Been wanting to do that.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Dig deep Ryan. You should be here for my first ever offshore trip  Al called me today and convinced me to caugh up some dough. He should be a car salesman.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jasonr said:


> Dig deep Ryan. You should be here for my first ever offshore trip  Al called me today and convinced me to caugh up some dough. He should be a car salesman.


LOL, I believe it too!!! Nah, I've been telling Blake for a while now that I want to get on a trip with him...... He probably thinks I'm BSing.. Next money I put down is going his way. I hope you guys slay em! First ever offshore trip Jason??? Well, I *definitely* hope yall slay them then!!! It's addictive and you'll love it bro!!! Your girl won't though.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

drawinout said:


> LOL, I believe it too!!! Nah, I've been telling Blake for a while now that I want to get on a trip with him...... He probably thinks I'm BSing.. Next money I put down is going his way. I hope you guys slay em! First ever offshore trip Jason??? Well, I *definitely* hope yall slay them then!!! It's addictive and you'll love it bro!!! Your girl won't though.....


Ryan,
Let me know when you plan that trip with Blake.. I'm in..along with some friends

Dang.. sorry for hijacking my thread...



> Im in Al. Talked to the boss and he is thinking about it. Im 100% though


Great!!!! I'll talk to the skipper this weekend to confirm the charter for next Saturday ( pending weather). He'll go with 5. If its snotty on Saturday and Sunday or Monday are options, are yall still in?

Crew:
Ian
Garth
Anthony ( buddy of mine )
JasonR
Me


The boat can take 2 more, so if you wanna go, let me know via PM.

The plan is meeting up at Teaches Lair on Saturday ( pending step off time with the skipper). I will be bringing the Titan with the bed full of coolers so I can drive 3 passengers. All passengers must be at my house no later than 2:00AM on Saturday morning.

***cost - $200.00 per person*** minus mate tip, which is usually 20%-25%

I've chartered on the Tat Tuna before, and that crew will do anything humanly possible to put us on some big fish...


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Im cool for whatever day you get. Weekend no problems, weekdays I just need a days notice.

I have a 4 door 2500 so I can also drive people if need be if not Can I ride with you Al?

What all do I need to bring?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jasonr said:


> Im cool for whatever day you get. Weekend no problems, weekdays I just need a days notice.
> 
> I have a 4 door 2500 so I can also drive people if need be if not Can I ride with you Al?
> 
> What all do I need to bring?





> What all do I need to bring?


according to the other thread, some sun screen ... SPF 80


Yeah.. if ur boss does not come, ur more than welcome.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

The charter is now filled.

what to expect...


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you going to update this thread Al?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jasonr said:


> Are you going to update this thread Al?


Waiting on the call..... but with the forecast looking like it is... we are surely going to OPTION B.


----------

